# Lead Webinar



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Webinar to learn about the Lead RRP Laws starting in 10 minutes, 
Check here to register

It is over now, will post archive when available.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds like a great webinar!


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Didn't work 4 me but thanks


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Just say NO to homes pre 1978.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Sounds like a great webinar!


It was!



Burt White said:


> Didn't work 4 me but thanks


Sorry to hear, it was recorded and I will post link when it is available.



NEPS.US said:


> Just say NO to homes pre 1978.


That is an option I am still debating, but that could be a lot of work to turn down.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Just say NO to homes pre 1978.


Sounds like a much simpler solution than assuming the risks of pre '78. I'm very curious what the enforcement levels will be. If they enforce it well then I can see some hope that pre '78 gets held to a higher standard and the addtl. costs will be more accepted by the homeowners (though that feels like a stretch in my mind already).


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

johnisimpson said:


> Sounds like a much simpler solution than assuming the risks of pre '78. I'm very curious what the enforcement levels will be. If they enforce it well then I can see some hope that pre '78 gets held to a higher standard and the addtl. costs will be more accepted by the homeowners (though that feels like a stretch in my mind already).


I agree that getting HOs to accept additional costs will be an issue, but if you were working on a pre 1978 home, those issues should already be taken into consideration.
Now that the EPA has made it a rule/law, the fines are reported to be 37,500 per violation per day. Will they be actively enforcing? Hard to say, look at your states current enforcement. Is it a risk you are willing to take?
There has been talk of contractors being rewarded a percentage of the fine for turning in a non compliant contractor.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> There has been talk of contractors being rewarded a percentage of the fine for turning in a non compliant contractor.


That would be interesting. Imagine that wait for a check for the EPA?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> That would be interesting. Imagine that wait for a check for the EPA?


Wouldn't that be sweet! I could quit both my day jobs and just turn in non-compliant contractors, I'd be rich!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In my area, one of the higher end markets is entirely homes older than 1978, so I do not want to turn away that potential market.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

DeanV said:


> In my area, one of the higher end markets is entirely homes older than 1978, so I do not want to turn away that potential market.


Exactly, the fact that every trade on the job has to be a "Certified Firm", although not a "Certified Renovator" has huge implications. Being the only one "qualified" to do the job has it own risk and rewards.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not saying no to pre '78 yet, but it'll be interesting to see how a lot of this shapes up. I've got about 1000 historic homes within a mile of me so there is a lot of work there but it's already overrun with illegitimate crews and companies. I would like to see enforcement be very active. If there's a percentage of the fine awarded then that's great but most of these clowns don't have $50 to their name so I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for a percentage of what they pay.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Is this going to mean a SUPER-saturation of crews/companies in the post 78 homes?


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Possibly, but I'm expecting to see a lot of the same guys (clowns with a beat up truck, rickety ladder, cheap brush and no insurance or licensing) continuing to work in these older neighborhoods. It's a huge fine but what does that matter to a guy who's broke? They'll just go out and land another cash gig a few blocks over. I hope it isn't like this everywhere but Chattanooga is a joke at enforcement (at least at this point in time) for issues like this, waste water runoff, building codes, etc. Right now, all I can think to do is to talk my reps at Porter and Sherwin Williams and encourage them to really push to all their accounts that they should be passing out those Lead Safe brochures and trying to inform home owners. I really don't like scare tactics in business but I think this is more legit than most.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

That is true. I wonder if they are going to come up with a foam type spray on cleaner that can clean the dirt/crap off, leave the surface intact and be able to spray off with a garden hose.. if you can't powerwash, that is going to mean more time scraping and containing. So what you think on a normal 2 story 2500sqft home.. extra 1500.00? Man.

Also, once I get my certs.. I am going to start turning dirt bags in. No reason not too.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Turning guys in could be fun but I wonder if it wouldn't be more effective to have a smaller fine imposed on home owners? I'm cringing as I type it because I can understand the difficulties of saying that every homeowner should be aware of the regulations but perhaps a one time warning and then a stiff fine if they're caught using non compliant companies again. There will always be new hacks and lowballers and illegals popping up so the homeowners are the one's we need to influence.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnisimpson said:


> I hope it isn't like this everywhere but Chattanooga is a joke at enforcement (at least at this point in time) for issues like this, waste water runoff, building codes, etc.


In my area I could see them enforcing these new laws in the city limits of Huntsville and Madison. Out of the city limits though probably not. 


Chris did you ever get any answers about what it will do to your insurance?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

johnisimpson said:


> Turning guys in could be fun but I wonder if it wouldn't be more effective to have a smaller fine imposed on home owners? I'm cringing as I type it because I can understand the difficulties of saying that every homeowner should be aware of the regulations but perhaps a one time warning and then a stiff fine if they're caught using non compliant companies again. There will always be new hacks and lowballers and illegals popping up so the homeowners are the one's we need to influence.


Think of the people who "disappeared" after cutting the tag off a mattress! YEAH that type of fear needs to be put into these homeowners head! :laughing:

Seriously though I do agree. I am going to make a page on my website for it once I get the cert.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Chris did you ever get any answers about what it will do to your insurance?


Originally he said about 3,000 dollars a year to start. I just called him this week to clarify and he really was not aware there was difference between RRP and Abatement and was going to look into further.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what does 3000 mean chris???


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the webinar.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Another webiner, this one will have a speaker from the EPA, it is sponsored by PWC.

Lead Webinar April 29


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Another one that is archived, thanks Jem!

Lead RRP Webinar


----------

